# No JS Allowance and now pregnant......



## Dee001 (5 Jun 2010)

Hi,
I was receiving Job seekers Benefit up until March and I did not qualify for Jobseekers Allowance as my husband earns just over the min. wage.  I cannot believe they do not take mortages into account. We have a very  high mortgage and his salary cannot stretch to mortgage, bills and food.  I have used my savings to pay my share of the monthly repayments. As I am not in receipt of SW I cannot do a CE Scheme or a Fas training course. 

I have been/am actively seeking any type of work, I have just discovered that I am pregnant with my first child, expecting for end January, so I am not entitled to maternity benefit next year. 
We were hoping if I could get something part-time or temporary if even for 13 weeks so I could apply for JSB again. Does a part time job pay towards your tax credits? 
Does anybody have any advice or other options that we have not considered.
We are desperate.....
Thanks.....


----------



## Marietta (5 Jun 2010)

I don't think you are correct when you say youare not eligible to do  a FAS training course, FAS courses are open to everyone though you may have to go on a waiting list as they are so many people applying to go on one right now. I am also aware of people getting on to CE schemes without being eligible for SW payments. It depends on local need and the demand for applicants.

You are in a tough situation, the sums don't add up for people on low incomes and the system is very unfair. I would advise you to go and visit your local Community Welfare Officer and see if they are any other state benefits  you may be eligible to apply for.  Once you have had your baby you may be able to apply for Family Income Support though I can understand that is not much help to you right now.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Jun 2010)

Are you still signing on to keep your PRSI record intact


----------



## dmos87 (6 Jun 2010)

Dont forget for now to transfer over your tax credits to your partner if you are not already doing so. Might increase incomings.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jun 2010)

The qualifying information for FAS courses is [broken link removed].


----------

